# 2 or 3 DPO... Cramping - normal?



## emily1983 (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

just wondering if you can help me.

Im around 2 or 3 DPO and im getting some cramping, mild, but i know its there.. both sides of my areas down there.

Anyone had this b4? Cos this is the first time iv O'd on clomid, i dont know what to expect.

Thanks everyone


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Hi Emily

Going from my last few cycles of Clomid (that I since have found out I did ov) I also had a few cramps etc which I thought was ov (can only go by my body as opk's don't work for me) but  would be a few days after my bloods showed I had ov.

How are you finding out when you are  ov


----------



## jewels28 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hello Emily! 
Yes this is perfectly normal i had pains and cramps and twinges 3 DPO last cycle right up until i had AF so dont worry hun. its can be your body adjusting especially if you havent ovulated in a while. how long have you been on clomid? and what dose are you on hun?
It can be a good sign so fingers crossed! alot of people who have BFP Have pains and twinges, i thought i was in luck this last cycle but unfortunately AF arrived  but good luck to you!!!
I am on my 3rd cycle 150 mg and have ovulated already but hubby away so no falling for me. but i have cramps hun again this month and ovulated a couple of days ago.

Wishing you lots of luck this month
Good luck on your 2ww

Jewels.x


----------



## emily1983 (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks guys.. 

Shelle i tested with a OPK - first time iv ever seen a positive.. was a nice sight 

Jewels: Im on 100mg clomid.. days 5-9 this is my 2nd month.. first month i was on 50mg though.. Im glad its normal.. today obviously im 4 days post and the crampings getting a bit stronger... Did you always get EWCM?? I did b4  clomid ( if i did o ) but not on clomid.. normal??
I hate the 2ww.. hopefully its a good sign..... really hope so.. if we did fall.. the bub would be due the day i was due. Haha.. my husband thinks thats a sign from the angels. HA   
Sorry to hear its not your month.. how are you going on 150mg? going from 50 to 100 really buggered me up....

Anyhoo.. ill keep u updated 
x


----------



## jewels28 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey Emily,
I am actually doing ok on the 150 mg i had terrible side effects when going form 50 to 100mg but seem to be ok on 150 mg.
I think next month will be a better month for me as i will have a scan day 12 so i shall no more about what size my follicles are and when i will ov. I have always had EWCM even when i didnt have to take clomid and my AF were normal. but never associated it with ov back then. its all a learning curve hey? i do know that clomid can dry people up occasionally its just another of its horrible effects. are you having clomid because you dont ovulate hun?? are you being monitored each month to see if you have ov too?
Well i must say that is very nice to hear that if you do get BFP it will be due when you were due thats lovely   
  
Jewels.xx
Wishing you lots of luck hun

Jewels.x


----------



## emily1983 (Jan 1, 2009)

Jewels. Im glad to hear you are doing ok on the 150mg.. the 100mg really screwed me around.. didnt realize it would be so bad.
You lucky thing have EWCM.. i used to before Clomid.
Im on clomid cos i didnt ovulate very often.. once every 6 months or 3 months.. watever my body decided..  i get blood work done day 21.. so fingers crossed this one shows something 

Wishin gyou loads of luck too!! The crampings gotten worse today - almost like a tightening feeling... stupid body. HA 

Hope we can both get a bfp
xx


----------

